# New reviews at The LED Museum (Part 6)



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 29, 2009)

The last thread was simply getting too big for its britches (the last thread is right here if you're interested), so here's a new one. 

*New evaluation: Dorcy Frost Bright Flashlight*







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty1/dorcy63.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 2, 2009)

*New evaluation: Eveready LED Flashlight*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty1/ever47.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 24, 2009)

*New evaluation: Energizer E2 Lithium LED Flashlight*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty1/ener77.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 25, 2009)

*New evaluation: Victorinox 2.0 Watt LED Flashlight*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty1/victor.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 26, 2009)

*New evaluation: Nu-Flare Rebel 90 6-Watt 210 Lumen Flashlight*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty1/nf210.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 27, 2009)

*New evaluation: Coleman 3xAAA LED Aluminum Flashlight*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty1/coleman9.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 28, 2009)

*New evaluation: UVC + Incandescent Lamp*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty1/uvclamp.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 18, 2009)

*New evaluation: 1W Focusable LED Flashlight*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty2/1wfocus2.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 4, 2009)

*New evaluation: Victorinox 2xAA LED Flashlight*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty2/vic2.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 5, 2009)

*New evaluation: Energizer E2 Lithium LED Flashlight*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty2/ener70.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 10, 2009)

*New evaluation: Super LED & Laser*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/23/5ledl.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 7, 2009)

*New evaluation: River Rock 1xAA 1xLED Flashlight*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/24/rr1-2.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 10, 2009)

*New evaluation: Unknown CR2 Flashlight*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/24/unkncr2.htm


----------



## steel (Nov 10, 2009)

hello and thanks for all your great work at the led museum used your site ALOT the last couple of years, thinks thats an original lummi raw one of the first ones by the look of it think it uses 1 cr2 or rcr2

cheers greg


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 11, 2009)

steel said:


> hello and thanks for all your great work at the led museum used your site ALOT the last couple of years, thinks thats an original lummi raw one of the first ones by the look of it think it uses 1 cr2 or rcr2
> 
> cheers greg


 
You're more than welcome Greg - and thank you very much for finding that light - I have determined that it is in fact an Orb Raw from 2005!!! :thanks:

*New evaluation: Twin Beam Laser & Light*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/24/twinbeam.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 21, 2009)

*New evaluation: Unknown-type Keychain LED Flashlight*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/24/unknkey1.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 22, 2009)

*New evaluation: Novigear Keychain LED Flashlight*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/24/novikey1.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 8, 2009)

*New evaluation: ICON Modus 1 Flashlight*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/24/modus1.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 9, 2009)

*New evaluation: ICON Modus 2 Flashlight*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/24/modus2.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 10, 2009)

*New evaluation: LED LENSER Flash Fire*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/24/flashfir.htm

The primary purpose of this product is a flashlight, so I believe it to be kosher for this forum rather than the "Non-Flashlight Electronics" one. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 14, 2010)

*New evaluation: Coleman 1xAA Incandescent Flashlight*







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/25/1aaincan.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 13, 2010)

*New evaluation: The Hook-Up Blue Light LED Keychain*






*http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/25/thu.htm*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 21, 2010)

*New evaluation: Advancedmart 365nm UVA LED Flashlight*






*http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/27/am365.htm*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 28, 2010)

*New evaluation: Advancedmart 375nm UVA LED Flashlight*






*http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/27/am375.htm*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 28, 2010)

*New evaluation: CPF Arc-AAA 2003 Flashlight*






*http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/27/cpfarc03.htm*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 28, 2010)

*New evaluation: Arc LS Royal Blue Flashlight*






*http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/27/arcls_rb.htm*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 28, 2010)

*New evaluation: Arc-AAA Orange LED Flashlight*






*http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/27/orarcaaa.htm*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 28, 2010)

*New evaluation: Blue-Green LED Arc-AAA Flashlight*






*http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/27/bgarcaaa.htm*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 30, 2010)

*New evaluation: 395nm UV LED Arc-AAA Flashlight*






*http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/27/uvarcaaa.htm*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 17, 2010)

*New evaluation: Advancedmart High-Powered Rechargeable 365nm UVA LED Flashlight*






*http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/27/am365-rc.htm*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 2, 2010)

*New evaluation: 2x LED "Pump" Dynamo Light*






*http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/28/2pump.htm*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 16, 2010)

*New evaluation: Husky 9xLED Flashlight*






*http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/28/husky9.htm*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 31, 2010)

*New evaluation: One Watt Flashlite*






*http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/29/fledzoom.htm*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 17, 2010)

*New evaluation: 3 in 1 Laser/LED/Pen (3)*






*http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/29/llpen10.htm*

This product has an LED flashlight built into it which is actually intended to be used as a flashlight, so I believe it is kosher to post this review in this thread.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 3, 2010)

*New evaluation: Inova X5 Blue LED Flashlight*






*http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/30/x5_blue.htm*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 3, 2010)

*New evaluation: Inova X5T UV LED Flashlight*






*http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/30/x5tuv.htm*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 9, 2010)

*New evaluation: 1xLaser 8xLED Flashlight (2)*






*http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/30/1la8led2.htm*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 16, 2010)

*New evaluation: New evaluation: Life+Gear "Glow Blue" Flashlight/Glow Stick/Whistle/Flasher*






*http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/30/whist23.htm*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 10, 2011)

*New evaluation: 3xLED Flashlight (4)*






*http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/32/3led-4.htm*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 16, 2011)

*New Evaluation: White/UV LED/Laser Flashlight (3)*






*http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/32/whuvla3.htm*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 29, 2011)

*New evaluation: Energizer LED Flashlight (3)*







*http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/32/ener21.htm*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 3, 2011)

*New evaluation: UV Micro Light*






*http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/33/uvmicro.htm*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 15, 2011)

*New informational web page (Obsolete product): Snake Light*











*http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/33/snakelit.htm*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 20, 2011)

*New evaluation: Energizer® Arc White LED & CCFT Flashlight*






*http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/35/arcwhite.htm*


----------

